# Winter Storm



## Julie (Dec 26, 2012)

Hope everyone who has already had this storm pass thru your area are fine. My daughter lives in Indiana and she just texted me that the bank that she works it closed down because of the weather.

We are expected to get about 8" of snow thru the course of today, thank God the freezing rain will be south of us.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Dec 26, 2012)

got lucky here (St. Louis MO), less than 1/2 inch but windy.
Just heard on the news, just across the river in Il. they got 8", a few miles away they got just a dusting. go figure.


----------



## BobF (Dec 26, 2012)

We drove across Arkansas through wind, rain and ice yesterday. No problems, but it wasn't fun!


----------



## Bartman (Dec 26, 2012)

2-3 inches of snow in Dallas on Christmas Day! It's not often we have a White Christmas, so it was pretty special. I had to open another bottle of Chianti to celebrate.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 26, 2012)

*Pouring Rain*

Please let the driving rain stop long enough to get the new water heater from the car around back and over the rocky path of the pond and under the house in the crawl space
Pond is flooded, so much rain the overflow could not keep up!
Not fun boiling pots and pans of water to wash holiday dishes, let alone no hot showers here!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wintry mix here. It keeps going between snow, sleet and freezing rain.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Nothing going on here yet except cold temps. It is 10 degrees right now, but will warm slowly until tonight when it begins to snow, continuing through tomorrow. 10-15 inches expected right here. I am not looking forward to that.


----------



## Duster (Dec 26, 2012)

Northern Indiana Report, the snow has been falling now for about an hour, so far nothing spectacular but they are saying it's gonna get much worse.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 26, 2012)

So far in the Columbus area, we have been fortunate. There is a lot of snow west, north and east of us and we have only light flurries with about 1/2" in the ground.


----------



## Julie (Dec 26, 2012)

it has been snowing here non stop for about an hour and a half, looks like close to 2" already. LOL, seen two different salt trucks go down the road about 2 hours ago, when it was not snowing and haven't seen them since.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 26, 2012)

Julie our youngest daughter and her family lives in Indianapolis in the blizzard zone. Everything is closed. Her friend was in Wal-Mart 30 minutes early this morning and 2 inches of snow fell in 30 minutes! Everything is closed and cancelled. Son-in-law's work cancelled....


----------



## Julie (Dec 26, 2012)

My daughter is just south of there, in Bloomington. Lol, you know it is bad when the banks close!


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 26, 2012)

I saw on the Weather Channel that Bloomington has 18 inches so far!


----------



## Hokapsig (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm about 20 miles south of Julie and we are getting pummeled right now. I will put the new snow blower together, but forgot to get gas for it. 

SOOOOOOO..... time to start the Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee today.....


----------



## Julie (Dec 26, 2012)

18"! Holy Crap. We have about 4" and it is snowing big flakes and fast, it is actually very pretty, especially since I am not going out into this!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 26, 2012)

I think I spoke a little too soon. We did get about 4" and it is still flurrying.


----------



## Arne (Dec 26, 2012)

Feel sorry for you folks, but not going to say "wish I was there." Pushed enough snow last week to last for a while, hope it melts some before we get any more. Arne.


----------



## Julie (Dec 26, 2012)

Well we are now getting the freezing rain!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 26, 2012)

The NWS has updated my location up to 12-16 inches now overnight and tomorrow.


----------



## pjd (Dec 26, 2012)

At the risk of everyone hating me.... It is sunny and 70 degrees in Beautiful Southwest Florida!


----------



## Hokapsig (Dec 26, 2012)

AND THE SNOWBLOWER WORKS!!!!

Three cheers for Santa, but next time send a gallon of gas for it too....


----------



## Julie (Dec 26, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> AND THE SNOWBLOWER WORKS!!!!
> 
> Three cheers for Santa, but next time send a gallon of gas for it too....


 
The only thing I'm sayin to you is, DAM YOU FOR GETTING A SNOWBLOWER!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm thinking this snow is all your fault!!!!!


----------



## rezod11 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm loving this! In balmy Cleveland and so far we have about six inches and still snowing. I love being an "adult" and getting a snow day!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 26, 2012)

Julie said:


> The only thing I'm sayin to you is, DAM YOU FOR GETTING A SNOWBLOWER!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm thinking this snow is all your fault!!!!!


 
Julie, usually it happpens opposite. You buy something and then never need it. 
I saw on the news Butler is getting it the worse so far. I just blew about 6" out of my driveway.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 26, 2012)

We are getting hammered with snow and sleet, in anticipation of the storm, I drove my son to work....now I have to go pick him up....wish me luck...


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 26, 2012)

Good luck buddy, incidently I have not had time to look at the info you sent me yet but I certainly appreciate it.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 26, 2012)

Wheeeeeeeew~! Roads were horrible!!!!!! Gotta love my Dodge Ram!
Dan, let me know if you need any help with it, it's always a pleasure to help!


----------



## Julie (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm thinking we got about 8 inches plus the freezing rain that we were not suppose to get.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Dec 27, 2012)

18 inches in central NY, gotta love 4wheel drive!


----------



## Hokapsig (Dec 27, 2012)

Actually Julie, I was hoping that it would be money wasted, but I'm glad I got it and don't know why I didn't get it sooner....


----------



## grapeman (Dec 27, 2012)

We got around 8 inches overnight and the snow is just picking up good here. We arepecting another 8-12 inches here, a bit more to the west in the high peaks of the Adirondacks. I'm hoping the boys can handle the plowing for me. This cancer has me freezing all the time and sitting on an open tractor in the heavy snow with 20 mph winds and 20 degrees does not appeal to me at all. LOL


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 27, 2012)

Kudos to all of my neighbors that watched me shovel out the thick wet snow that the snow plows deposited in front of my driveway as they tooled around with their snow blowers....lol!
Yep, this former back surgery patient even helped one of them get their minivan out of the driveway.....


----------



## Julie (Dec 27, 2012)

Well we still haven't plowed ours out, tonight or tomorrow morning. We have jeeps and do not have a problem getting in and out.


----------



## Duster (Dec 27, 2012)

we got very little snow compared to what the weather man was calling for, Just got lucky I guess.
Lets see some pics of the more heavier hit aeries.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 27, 2012)

A bit ago when Keith got done plowing the snow so far he measured it in an undisturbed area - 14 inches so far.It is still snowing and blowing and I got some pictures on the phone but need to wait until I get to the other computer with a transfer cable to put a couple here. This is one of those storms where we keep getting snow from Lake Champlain after the main storm has passed- kind of a backwards lake effect snow storm. These happen with early winter Noreasters when the wind blows from the ocean and across the Lake and dump it before hitting the mountains to the west.


----------



## reefman (Dec 27, 2012)

We had snow to begin with, then changed to freezing rain and sleet, then all rain. Now we are dealing with the high winds...gusts to 50mph. Christmas decorations blown over, and the neighbor had those big christmas balls on one of his trees, and they are rolling down the street right now. Good day to stay indoors and make (drink)wine.


----------



## Julie (Dec 27, 2012)

lol, I don't have to go back to work until the 2nd. I have not stuck my nose outside for the last two days!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 27, 2012)

The snow has let up now, although it will continue on and off all night. Right at the vineyard we ended up with 17 inches of new snow. That will bring the post cutting for the new vineyard to a halt for now until it settles. We have about 350 -400 of them cut out of 600 plus needed posts for the new vineyard.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 27, 2012)

We did pretty good considering what they were calling for. I probably got a total of 12".


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 27, 2012)

> We have jeeps and do not have a problem getting in and out.


I hear ya there Julie, my wife and daughter have jeeps, I have Dodge Ram, my poor son has a Taurus...I had to dig out the kids as they have absolutely no experience in snow.


----------

